# Arborist Supply



## greggwag (May 23, 2008)

I have just completed an Arborist training, and am ready to purchase my first set of gear.

I live in NYC and am looking for a supplier nearby to get the large and heavy items--poles and ropes. The thing that seems hardest to find is a set of wood poles instead of fiberglass for the pruning & hook set up. There is a place called ESSCO on Long Island, but they don't have some of the particular items I want.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Grace Tree (May 23, 2008)

Northeastern Arborist Supply is in W Paterson NJ if you feel like crossing the bridge.
Phil


----------



## greggwag (May 23, 2008)

That's easy enough to get to--thanks!


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 23, 2008)

stay with essco its good stay away from wood poles to many splinter-es tom trees L I NY


----------



## capetrees (May 23, 2008)

http://www.wesspur.com/

http://www.wtsherrill.com/home.asp?idAtype=work


----------



## greggwag (May 23, 2008)

*Splinters*



tomtrees58 said:


> stay with essco its good stay away from wood poles to many splinter-es tom trees L I NY



I grew up using a wood ladder, and we oiled it once a year to prevent splintering and splitting--worked great. I hear that fiberglass poles break pretty easily, and are heavier than wood. I've used wood poles and like them so far.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 24, 2008)

greggwag said:


> I grew up using a wood ladder, and we oiled it once a year to prevent splintering and splitting--worked great. I hear that fiberglass poles break pretty easily, and are heavier than wood. I've used wood poles and like them so far.



I am a youyng guy my self, and have never used the wood poles...but the fibergalss seems to be pretty strong to me...a year a go or so i was working with a guy on some Modesto Ash...he was up 40ft or so and dropped is 8 ft pole saw out...it hit bounced but was fine. 

I am going to side with TomTrees58, anyways TomTrees i do believe has been in the business a while and if their is one thing i have learned take advice from the old wise ones...

Correct me if i am wrong but isnt fiberglass cheaper...and i know less maintance no oiling needed there. 

Best of luck mike..

Sherill is a sponser here and have everything you can ever imagine when it comes to tree gear...order their catalog, great stuff in my opinion


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 24, 2008)

thanks tom trees here 34 years now and i have a arborist supply co i am a sierra Moreno mercantile dealer


----------



## greggwag (May 26, 2008)

*Wood Poles*

Actually the person who taught me to climb has been doing this work for more than 50 years. He's the one who thinks wood is better, so I am taking the advice of an old wise one. I guess, as I work, I will see what I think for myself.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 27, 2008)

No need for bitterness...

I am sure he is very wise but something else i have learned in this business...i have worked from guys who have been in this trade for 50 plus years and they wont touch GRCS, their way works and they are happy with it...

Beyond wisdom is technology....

As i said learn from the wise the times do change and new improved better things come out..

dont get me wrong if you are happy and good with wood poles then all the power to you and enjoy them.


----------



## greggwag (May 27, 2008)

*Poles*

Sorry if my post came across as bitter, I'm not bothered at all. I do know that every way of doing things has it's fan club--whatever works for you.

Thanks for your posts.


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (May 27, 2008)

Many of the Vermeer dealers also carry a line of Sherrill's equipment.

They also can order for you and save on shipping.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 27, 2008)

ATS/TexasTree said:


> Many of the Vermeer dealers also carry a line of Sherrill's equipment.
> 
> They also can order for you and save on shipping.



Will Vermeer ship it their for free to there shop???


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (May 27, 2008)

My Vermeer dealer simply puts my order in with his when he orders from Sherrill. I don't get charged a shipping charge but do have to pay local sales tax. Still cheaper than ordering direct from Sheryl ( for me anyway.)


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 27, 2008)

There is a Vermeer dealer less than 5 miles from the SherrillTree headquarters. Sherrill will not sell direct. I have to go to the Vermeer dealer instead! BUT... they are a GREAT bunch to work with!


----------



## ChainsawDR (May 28, 2008)

I hope this isn't frowned upon as we're not in competition with any of the US sponsors, but I work in purchasing for a UK company selling chainsaws (they don't ship outside the UK). We've been hearing a little bit about Vermeer and also a stump grinder thats available in the US called an "Alpine Magnum" - which uses the Husqvarna 3120xp engine, and apparently is really portable when you compare it to the normal stump grinders, such as the husqvarna SG13. Does anyone in the US have any feedback as to what the Alpine Magnum is like, and also the Vermeer range. I've looked around in the UK and no-one sells either of the range, and we're looking for feedback as to whether they should be something we should look into further.

Any feedback would be fantastic.

thank you.


----------

